# Laptop LCD and DVI



## Log2 (Jan 29, 2009)

Ok, now all I want to do it connect my computer to a laptop... in theory... Now here's what I actually want to do, I have a skinned laptop, it's got an HD, LCD, Mobo, and KB, now I want the LCD to be able to connect via DVI to my vid card, now the diagram for the pin layout for DVI is simple, and easy to find... now for the laptop LCD... not so easy, if anyone has ever done it I would love some help, and incase you need to know, the model of the monitor is: LM-JK63-22NTR


----------



## Error 404 (Jan 29, 2009)

You will find it nigh on impossible to do this, because most laptop displays use a proprietry connector and even if you figure out the pin layout, you'll need to then figure out a way of converting DVI to Laptop LCD; and thats not just swapping the wires around to connect them correctly, you'll need to make a whole controller circuit with a programmed microchip and all that jazz.
The only way you can really go about it is using a 15" or 16" LCD and use that, because it will be much easier. Alternatively, I've heard that you can connect your laptop to the computer via Ethernet and run a certain type of Linux on it that can send display data along the Ethernet from your main PC and run it as a second dispaly.


----------



## Log2 (Jan 29, 2009)

hmmm well that's interesting, and I found a pin layout, and yea while I was looking I came across a lot of converters, lol way too expensive for my blood though, so hopping on finding a schematic and I'll just make my own... For anyone wanting a Pin layout of the LM-JK63-22NTR which is also known as the LM12S471 (After much research... lol) I'll just post it here

Edit: Also maybe someone could give that a looky loo and see if they have any ideas


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 29, 2009)

It's not an easy task indeed, many panels use OpenLDI/LVDS which can't be easily converted to DVI. (converters are expensive) You can sometimes connect panels to a vesa connector which you can find on older video cards. Still this often limits you to 256 colors. Getting more is a lot harder. Years ago these mods used to be interested, nowadays panels are so cheap you're better off buying a monitor.


----------



## Log2 (Jan 29, 2009)

haha yea I know, I just have this LCD from about 4-5 years ago.. I think.. I don't 100% remember, but it's not a new one, haha, I just thought it would be nice to have a nice little monitor modded in the case, so I can see music, or movies, or whatever while browsing or gaming... Well I'll keep looking around and maybe get back in the future with some success


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 29, 2009)

Log2 said:


> haha yea I know, I just have this LCD from about 4-5 years ago.. I think.. I don't 100% remember, but it's not a new one, haha, I just thought it would be nice to have a nice little monitor modded in the case, so I can see music, or movies, or whatever while browsing or gaming... Well I'll keep looking around and maybe get back in the future with some success



For such use the vesa feature connector trick could do the trick in combination with some ancient PCI card. The 256 colors aren't that bad in that case. (more is possible in some cases)
Either way you need the datasheet.


----------



## Log2 (Feb 8, 2009)

sorry to revive this, been away for a bit, but I have the data sheet of the LCD screen, but what Vesa connector "trick" I'm not sure I know that one, and a PCI card wouldn't really be a problem, I'm sure we all have one laying around, haha


----------

